# cocaine



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

anyone here use cocaine or meth and receive beneficial results?


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

Cocaine sucks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

Agree with Darren,its shit.
Oh yeah youre really going to get better by becoming a drug addict arent you Kenny? :roll: 
Wake up and smell the coffee.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Ive never used methamphetamine (even i have my limits :roll: ) but i have used cocaine and crack. I think being high on the stuff which only lasts a half hour for coke and about 2 minutes max for crack made my dp/dr and brain fog go away. But im not too sure since it's been years since ive used it and i was usually drunk whenever i used it.

It's a stimulant but if you get good cocaine (which is very rare in most places) it makes you feel stimulated but relaxed at the same time if that makes any sense. You will pay dearly for it the next day though because you will get dp/dr times 1000 on the comedown even if you don't have dp/dr :shock: . Also if your the type of person that likes the stuff you will also get horribly addicted to it. I know more then a few people like this and they are walking trainwrecks who no person wants to be around.

Meth is the most horrible drug ive ever seen if you think you have problems now wait until you get addicted to that stuff. Though i suppose psychosis, your teeth falling out, thinking there are bugs under your skin and thus picking at your face and getting "speed bumps" could take your mind off your dp/dr for awile atleast. Not to mention the horrible cravings people get from this drug.

In short it makes a combined heroin and cocaine addiction look like just smoking 1 joint a day. Meth is one drug where it really is good to just say no.


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

CRACK IS WACK


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

> It's a stimulant but if you get good cocaine (which is very rare in most places) it makes you feel stimulated but relaxed at the same time if that makes any sense


This could be the reason it was wank for me... but the other lads liked it... and they tend to make each other aware if it wanky stuff.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

.....


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

i got this effed up on pot, i could never imagine doing coke lol


----------

